# Any news on Memphis FT?



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Does anyone have any news??


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open first series is an indented triple. Not much distance to the test but it is getting lots of answers with good bird placement. I left the trial with about 3 dogs left to run as the rain was picking up. Expect some bad weather tonight and tomorrow. I think they probably finished the first series this afternoon. Not very many clean jobs in the afternoon, lots of handles and pick ups. A few very nice jobs. Weather man says 4 inches of rain tonight and tomorrow. 
I don't have call backs.. Derby was in third series last I heard about 4 pm. 
Gene


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd:

1,2,3,7,8,10,14,16,19,22,24,27,29,31,34,35,36,38,39,41,42,46,47,51,55,61,62,63,64,69,70,
71,72

Derby Callbacks to 4th:

2,4,7,12,14,16,19,20,25,32,33,34,36


----------



## Masley (Sep 27, 2007)

Any word on the weather and anticipated delays this morning??


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

As of right now there is a rain delay. Heavy storms passing through


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Open is running test dog for the 2nd


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Did Derby finish ? Results please......


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Derby Results

1st - 33 Sweet/Bogusky
2nd - 12 Beignet/Samuel
3rd - 7 Doodle/Brasseaux
4th - 36 Crystal/Brasseaux
RJ - 14 Pepper/Brasseaux
Jams
2 - Pete/Horsley
4 - Macy/Darnell
16 - Willie/Dodge
19 - Angus/Stinson
20 - Hero/Horsley
25 - Cash/Harp
32 - Rex/Harp
34 - Flash/Fogg


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Rex/Brent & Willie/Kirk.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow Team Bogusky is up to 40 Derby Points. A big Derby to get 1st place.
Pete also got a Jam, he must have put the pressure on his littermate.

Big Derby numbers and great successes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Brent McDowell said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st - 33 Sweet/Bogusky
> 2nd - 12 Beignet/Samuel
> ...


Thanks for posting the results! Go Lanier and Flash! I know it's just a green ribbon but this was the Derby debut for Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash. Can you guess who her parents are? ;-)


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations to Sweet and Tom Bogusky on the BIG derby win!

Sarita and Bill


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Derby....especially Dink for second...he has worked hard.Whoohoo


----------



## Riverdog SC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Brent and Rex!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats out to Dink.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Dink and Brasseaux!


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kudos, Chad and Jacob. Rex did some good work this weekend. Thanks Chad for a good breeding, and thanks to Joe and Scott Harp at Twin Oak Kennels for their work with Rex. We love our big dog!


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Way to go Dink and Beignet! My side still hurts from all the laughing from the stories and jokes we told in the rain on Friday!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Flash, Lanier, Miss Gayle, and Melanie on Flash's debut and jam!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go Farm and Tux....fourth series watermarks ...Q


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Thanks for posting the results! Go Lanier and Flash! I know it's just a green ribbon but this was the Derby debut for Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash. Can you guess who her parents are? ;-)


Congrats to Flash, Lanier and Melanie on your Derby debut jam! Gotta love that! I see good things coming for this pup!

Cool name, Lanier! I really like it!

Diane


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations to John & Mary Stacka, and handler/trainer Paul Sletten, on Shock's 2nd place in the open. This completes Shock's FC!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Krisite,

Any other Open results?


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Qualifying Results-
1st- #8 
2nd- #6
3rd- #14
4th- #4
RJ- #20 BONES ;-)
Jams- 3,5,9,13,18,21,24

Congrats Tim and Bones - way to hang with the Pros!




Shannon


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Congratulations Tim and Bones 

Sean


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Mark Smith won Open with Tex. Mark has a good track record at Memphis and his win % for number of dogs is very high!!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

ATTA BOY TEX!!! 
Get on a roll baby!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to Bobby Lane winning the Am today with Ali.Three more points big boy


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> ATTA BOY TEX!!!
> Get on a roll baby!!!


I Like Tex too!! Gone to the National AGAIN ..Yee Haw !!
BobbyB
If you follow too closely...I'll flip a booger on your windshield !!


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Mark and Bobby.....And Dink in the Derby......Nice job for the South LA Crew..


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Jay Dufour said:


> Congrats to Bobby Lane winning the Am today with Ali.Three more points big boy


He also needs to start packing for Oregon!


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to Go Bobby and Ali...must be that new dog box


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

WAY TO GO MARK AND TEX on the win!!

NATIONAL BOUND, NITZ!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! ... Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash, "Flash" !!

and, Lanier Fogg!! Congratulations, Melanie, Too!! 

Judy


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Krisite,
> 
> Any other Open results?


No, sorry... I just got the email from John about the 2nd place.


----------

